# How could I make my core bigger/ripped?



## knownasskinny (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey there, I really need your help! If you could answer some of my questions, that will be appreciated.

-How many packs do I have? (6,4,2?)
I noticed my ribs are connecting. Is it considered as 2 packs? I am 121 pounds! I know Im skinny as hell!

-How could I make my core(abs,lats,chest,obliques) bigger/ripped?.
Which part should i
Focused on the most? Im new to bodybuilding.

-Can I still get muscle on my chest, if you're skinny?(man boobs)
should I be working lower chest to uplift chest or do upper chest?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2017)

eat, lift, sleep, repeat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2017)

knownasskinny said:


> Hey there, I really need your help! If you could answer some of my questions, that will be appreciated.
> 
> -How many packs do I have? (6,4,2?)
> I noticed my ribs are connecting. Is it considered as 2 packs? I am 121 pounds! I know Im skinny as hell!
> ...



Haven't you ever heard the saying that absdont count on skinny guys? Just like big tits on a fat girl. 

Just focus on putting size in general, eating lots and getting stronger. The rest will come in time

As for making your abs stick out more, hit abs hard with weight and you might get some hypertrophy. But its really a genetic thing


----------



## knownasskinny (Aug 29, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Haven't you ever heard the saying that absdont count on skinny guys? Just like big tits on a fat girl.
> 
> Just focus on putting size in general, eating lots and getting stronger. The rest will come in time
> 
> As for making your abs stick out more, hit abs hard with weight and you might get some hypertrophy. But its really a genetic thing



Thanks for your feedback


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 30, 2017)

At 121 pounds your abs should be the last thing u worry about man. Put some size on your entire body and like pillar said your abs will grow too. You're very lean and small so I don't see u getting fat and losing the sight of your abs any time soon


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 30, 2017)

Like said above. Your first goal should be to gain weight. At 121lbs, you need to focus on gaining muscle before setting any other goal. By gaining muscle, I mean everywhere.

How tall are you?

Once you put on 50+lbs, then you can figure out what body parts you want to critique. Until then, eat more, train hard and focus on growing.

It is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Solomc (Aug 30, 2017)

Any core exercise weighted would help them pop. 

But in general. I would focus on all body parts. Good luck to ya


----------



## snake (Aug 30, 2017)

That could be a pic of me at 15 y.o. It's just what a young 120 lb guy looks like so there's nothing wrong with you. What you need right now is time; time with the weights, time to learn your body and time to grow. It will all come in time if you have the heart.

Oh, that's a 4 pack of pony bottles.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 30, 2017)

Step 1:
Locate core muscle

Step 2:
train it


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 30, 2017)

snake said:


> That could be a pic of me at 15 y.o. It's just what a young 120 lb guy looks like so there's nothing wrong with you. What you need right now is time; time with the weights, time to learn your body and time to grow. It will all come in time if you have the heart.
> 
> Oh, that's a 4 pack of pony bottles.


At 15 I weighed 240. I hate you.


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 30, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> At 15 I weighed 240. I hate you.


Me too tool. I'm guessing I haven't been 120 since 1st or second grade!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2017)

You need years of lifting and eating.train hard eat healthy none man made food and do cardio


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2017)

You look awesome dude keep doing what you're doing 

The longer it takes to get bigger the better it's gunna look


----------



## snake (Aug 30, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> At 15 I weighed 240. I hate you.





BigJohnny said:


> Me too tool. I'm guessing I haven't been 120 since 1st or second grade!



I'm trying to help the young man out here you two! :32 (18):


----------



## knownasskinny (Sep 3, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> eat, lift, sleep, repeat


Thank you for your feedback bro.



ECKSRATED said:


> At 121 pounds your abs should be the last thing u worry about man. Put some size on your entire body and like pillar said your abs will grow too. You're very lean and small so I don't see u getting fat and losing the sight of your abs any time soon


Thank you for your advice. I will jot this down.



BigSwolePump said:


> Like said above. Your first goal should be to gain weight. At 121lbs, you need to focus on gaining muscle before setting any other goal. By gaining muscle, I mean everywhere.
> 
> How tall are you?
> 
> ...


I am 5'7 ft tall. Thanks for the tips. Any other tips will be appreciated.


snake said:


> That could be a pic of me at 15 y.o. It's just what a young 120 lb guy looks like so there's nothing wrong with you. What you need right now is time; time with the weights, time to learn your body and time to grow. It will all come in time if you have the heart.
> 
> Oh, that's a 4 pack of pony bottles.


I am actually 19 years old. That is why I'm trying to gain weight. I've been working out 5 days a week and I'm truly dedicated. I would sometimes go 2 times per day. Any other tips are good!


ToolSteel said:


> Step 1:
> Locate core muscle
> 
> Step 2:
> train it


Thank you



Zeigler said:


> You look awesome dude keep doing what you're doing
> 
> The longer it takes to get bigger the better it's gunna look


Thanks for your feedback zeigler.


----------

